# Any way to fix non responsive apature blades?



## xypex982 (Dec 20, 2008)

I always am going to thrift stores looking for old cameras at good prices, but one thing that I often come across is that the aperture blades a lot of the time don't seem to want to respond and are sometimes completely shut. Is this common when a camera is older or hasn't been used in a long time? Is it easily fixable, preferably by myself.


----------



## greyhoundman (Dec 20, 2008)

I gather you are talking RF cameras. The blades can be cleaned by an owner if they are real handy with tools and machinery. Generally the lens must be disassembled.
Ronsonal is very good for cleaning blades.


----------



## compur (Dec 20, 2008)

xypex982 said:


> I always am going to thrift stores looking for old cameras at good prices, but one thing that I often come across is that the aperture blades a lot of the time don't seem to want to respond and are sometimes completely shut. Is this common when a camera is older or hasn't been used in a long time? Is it easily fixable, preferably by myself.



Yes, it's very common on older leaf shutter cameras.  Lubricant, dust and
other gunk gets on the blades and gums up the works.

They need to be disassembled, cleaned and reassembled.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 20, 2008)

If it's a folding camera that has a cocking shutter then the job of cleaning the shutter/aperture blades is quite simple.


----------



## xypex982 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Would I need special camera tools to disable and fix them? My dad has a garage full of tools, and even some small jewler tools would they do? All the cameras I see with the problem are rangefinders. I may have to hold off on getting more cameras because I am getting a diana and a lomo juicebox camera, and before I get crazy with all my new gear I need to get a film scanner, but who knows the cMeras at thrift stores are just too cheap to resist! A fully working great condition cannon IV SB for $6!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 21, 2008)

xypex982 said:


> ...but who knows the cMeras at thrift stores are just too cheap to resist! *A fully working great condition cannon IV SB for $6!*



Ooooh!...  You lucky son of a gun!!! Did you end up buying it?


----------



## xypex982 (Dec 24, 2008)

My friends sister did, it works fine, we just need a light meter.


----------



## compur (Dec 24, 2008)

xypex982 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Would I need special camera tools to disable and fix them? My dad has a garage full of tools, and even some small jewler tools would they do? All the cameras I see with the problem are rangefinders. I may have to hold off on getting more cameras because I am getting a diana and a lomo juicebox camera, and before I get crazy with all my new gear I need to get a film scanner, but who knows the cMeras at thrift stores are just too cheap to resist! A fully working great condition cannon IV SB for $6!



Yes, you'll need special tools.  Some you may need to make yourself.
One supplier of tools is:
Micro-Tools, Camera & Watch Repair Tools - Home

Be advised that camera repair/servicing is more difficult than it may first
appear.  First attempts often result in a box full of camera parts. 

Start off learning with junk cameras that you don't care about.


----------

